# Learning to fix DPD by making it a low priority.



## LukeThinksTooMuch (Feb 28, 2015)

To me, in order to fix DPD, you need to realise that DPD isn't just there for no reason. Dissociation is caused by your brain needing to escape for it's environment as it is too harmful. It's a blockade. If your brain doesn't have anything to block, then the blockade comes down.

You need to imagine your brain as a little weak creature. You have many barriers around it and it sticks barriers up to protect it. The last barrier is dissociation so that nothing can harm the little weak creature. You can build more barriers so that the dissociation barrier does not have to be used but some things erode barriers and more barriers are necessary so that it doesn't reach that point..

*Eliminate toxic environments. *Toxic environments are situations that release negative endorphins. It could be that acquaintance who never stops using rude sarcastic comments to everything you say or simply a bad show like big brother.

*Fix anxiety.* Many people who have DPD have very bad anxiety. Whether it be social, existential or general, anxiety is extremely damaging. Existential anxiety is most influential and tends to go hand in hand with DPD. Most anxiety is caused by nonsensical fears.

Sometimes, people get anxious about certain things that they don't realise is caused by DPD such as chronophobia. Knowing more about the disorder can help with this.

*Learn coping methods.* Without coping methods, dissociation is your brain's go-to fix. Learning how to battle an issue without it progressing too far is helpful. Mindfulness is one very common and useful coping method.

One very useful coping method is training your brain to release endorphins on command. A simple way to do this is by thinking of a positive memory every night before you go to sleep. Hold your hands in an unusual but memorable position while doing this every single time. Switch up the memory if you have to. Make it powerful. Eventually your brain will memorise the hand position and release positive endorphins when it is done. These will help calm you down.

*Distract. *Many members of this community hate this as they want to be able to go through a day without distractions and not depersonalize, but if you cannot sit alone and manage to avoid intrusive thoughts about the disorder itself then you need to distract yourself. Distractions can be games, books, work, study and more.

*Don't avoid or ignore things that cause depersonalisation/derealisation. *This is slightly contradictory to one of my last points but it's still valid. If you start avoiding ,for example, sci-fi movies because they trigger your DPD then you're encouraging the trigger. This is a maladaptive method of coping. By doing this you're training your brain to dissociate when you experience these things.

On another note. If you do get triggered by sci-fi movies then realise that it's not direct unless you make it direct. Sci-fi movies would have to cause a form of anxiety or fear which then effects your DPD. Fixing the anxiety breaks the connection and it would not longer trigger you.

*Resources:*

Anxiety tips: Here

CBT therapy: Here

Existential anxiety help: Here

Mindfulness: Here and here

More resources will be posted if necessary.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2015)

Great Post! Thanks Luke!


----------



## jameshinton (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi. I'm going through my exam period now, I'm worried that my DPD will make me fail my exam.

How can I cope, I need tips??


----------



## Epsilon (May 22, 2015)

LukeThinksTooMuch said:


> *Don't avoid or ignore things that cause depersonalisation/derealisation. *This is slightly contradictory to one of my last points but it's still valid. If you start avoiding ,for example, sci-fi movies because they trigger your DPD then you're encouraging the trigger. This is a maladaptive method of coping. By doing this you're training your brain to dissociate when you experience these things.
> 
> On another note. If you do get triggered by sci-fi movies then realise that it's not direct unless you make it direct. Sci-fi movies would have to cause a form of anxiety or fear which then effects your DPD. Fixing the anxiety breaks the connection and it would not longer trigger you.


I'll preface this by saying I drink caffeinated stuff regularly.

As much as I agree with everything you said, would you say there's an exception if your trigger was drugs (Marijuana, ecstasy, alcohol, etc.). Just curious, because I've honestly always had weird mindsets where I'm not sure whether or not I should ignore the fact that certain substances can make my symptoms worse.


----------

